# Yamaha P2500S or Crown XLI1500 or Samson Servo 600 ?



## Biscu (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I am looking for an affordable power amp for my towers Paradigm Monitor 11 v.7.
The preamp is an AVR Yamaha RX-A870. I listen only stereo, front 2 channels.

In my final list I have those amps:

Yamaha P2500S (do not have RCA inputs, but I have cables RCA->Jack, and also have high pass filters!)
Crown XLI 1500 (have RCA inputs and selectable input sensitivity ... seems to be very well built)
Samson Servo 600 (have RCA inputs, very good specs like THD, SNR, Damping factor ...!?)

and I can't decide what to choose. I can't get them home to listen each one before buying.

Please, owners of these amps, give me some hints about the sound I can expect to hear from these amps ...

I listen mainly to Rock music, all flavours  

And I like a dynamic sound, very fast and detailed. Bass and drums to be fast, articulate, kick, dry ...

I also have in mind some tuning/upgrades for the chosen amp in the future ... electrolitic caps to be upgraded, etc. 

Thank you very much!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I used to have the Yamaha p2500s amp, and it sounded great, plus zero gang noise. IMO you can't go wrong with the Yamaha as they are rock solid quiet amps that sound great.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I’ll second Ron’s suggestion. In fact, the p2500s that I use, was purchased after consulting him here. If you have 1/4” to TS cables, you’re half way there. No complaints here.


----------



## Biscu (Oct 2, 2017)

Personaly I do like Yamaha and p2500s is also better looking than the others ...  if this could be a point, even if Samson vu-meters are like a charm to me (issues from childhood).

Also it seems a lot of hifi users are using Yamaha pro amps in their homes.
I admit I am scared a little that p2500s does not have rca and selectable sensitivity input (like Crown XLI 1500) but I do have a cable like in the attached picture.

From some experiences a year ago I am afraid I will get hum noise when using adaptor cables from non-balanced to balanced inputs, but maybe it was something else wrong a year ago with an SH old Crown I get to test it.

So, shall I understand that if I am using a cable like in the attached picture, p2500s will not have any noise?

TY


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Biscu said:


> Personaly I do like Yamaha and p2500s is also better looking than the others ...  if this could be a point, even if Samson vu-meters are like a charm to me (issues from childhood).
> 
> Also it seems a lot of hifi users are using Yamaha pro amps in their homes.
> I admit I am scared a little that p2500s does not have rca and selectable sensitivity input (like Crown XLI 1500) but I do have a cable like in the attached picture.
> ...


The p2500s does have gain controls on the front of the amp.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Why are you considering upgrading parts ah la DIY when this will obviously void any warranty...when you could just buy a better quality amp like a BRYSTON or KRELL these can be found in used condition for less than retail.. I also think you should consider an EMOTIVA XPA2 ...


----------

